# Proyecto con energia solar



## Mrjoe (Ene 6, 2008)

Hola estimados foreros...

Me dirijo a ustedes para pedirles sus comentarios y ayuda por lo siguiente.

Resulta que estoy preparando un proyecto que tiene relacion con energia solar. Mi intensión es utilizar algun metodo autonomo de energia para uso domestico y pense en la solar.

Ahora he investigado y me he encontrado con varios casos como es el alto costo que tienen por ejemplo las placas fotovoltaicas lo que no me favorece mucho.

Para ir al grano, me pueden orientar con respecto a que me recomiendas usar el sistema Fotovoltaica, u otro que sea de menor costo o rendimiento, ahora si son onestos y me dicen si el proyecto tendra futuro o nop tambien se los agradecería, como para empezar a buscar otra alternativa..

Espero atento vuestros comentarios.

Saludos.
Mrjoe


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ene 7, 2008)

buen tema yo estoy recien buscando algo de información sobre esto, se del costo pero como alternativa me gusta, si consigo algo interesande de información te lo paso.. espero puedas seguir adelante


----------



## Dano (Ene 7, 2008)

Primero: ¿Averiguaste cuánto cuesta un panel solar?, te voy diciendo que es bastante caro, un precio que no pagaría.

Si quieres alimentar una casa vas a necesitar unos miles de dólares


Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2008)

La otra posibilidad que tienes es energia eolica, hay algo en el foro.
O tambien calefon solar para calentar agua para uso domiciliario tambien hay algo en el foro.


----------



## Mrjoe (Ene 8, 2008)

Lo del calefon lo tengo descartado, ya que no le veo mucho futuro en el ambito electronico.
Busque un tema de energia renobable pero no encontre nada de energia eolica, si me dices donde esta el tema te lo agradecería.

Ahora si consulte el precio de la placa y me cuesta $ 4.000.- pesos la de 10 x 10 cm aca en Temuco.

Gracias por la información y si tienen algun otro dato estaria muy agradecido.

Saludos.

Mrjoe


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2008)

Leete este post, sobre todo los link´s

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/energia-eolica-10463/

Respecto al calefon, no lo descartes, tal vez no para calentar agua directamente sino para calefaccion nocturna.

Tu estas al norte de tu pais ?


----------



## Mrjoe (Ene 8, 2008)

Nop.. al sur

Temuco queda ubicado 690 kms. al sur de Santiago, tiene temperaturas altas en verano y arta lluvia y frio en invierno...

Gracias por el link.-..


Saludos


----------



## qwerty2007 (Ene 9, 2008)

No me queda claro si estás pensando en solar fotovoltaica o térmica.
En esta web puedes encontrar mucha información: http://www.lageneraciondelsol.com/


----------



## Luis Cortés (Ene 10, 2008)

Para generar la suficiente energia eléctrica para alimentar una casa con energia solar no debes olvidar que requieres de unos acumuladores que tambien son costosos, yo hice un trabajo (que estoy buscando) y calcule que para cargar un telefono celular y energia para un bombillo de 20W 5 horas se requerian unos materiales que costaban mas o menos unos 500 dolares.


----------



## luchovl2 (Ene 10, 2008)

Hola, algo interesante de probar es lo de la energía de la ionósfera. Acá te dejo el link. 
Saludos 

http://energiaradiante.tk/


----------



## josiascolque (Ago 1, 2008)

hola 
En este momento. tengo prosupuestado como $250000 pesos para la energia solar, creo que encontraré placa solares a ese precio.
mi preoyecto es crear energia electrica atravez de energia solar y la eolica, por cierto estas acumuladas en un banco de bateria.

ahora necesito información sobre los componentes de la energia solar para llevarlo a energia electrica.

¿si existe una manera de alimentar con energia electrica el mismo banco de bateria?


----------



## nelsorio1903 (Ago 27, 2008)

Aparte de la celda solar que es la fundamental, tienes que tener en cuenta el regulador de carga, las baterias o acumuladores y tambien el inversor

Ademas, tienes que ver las especificaciones del fabricante de la placa (que no sea chino) donde te diga la eficiencia exacta o como calcularla.

Tu nombraste una plaquita de 10 cm x 10cm =0.01 m2, si es un buen fabricante te diria los watt/m2 de la placa

Como estas en temuco hay mucha menos radiacion que en el norte, asi que vas a tener que usar por el doble de paneles que en la I region para generar la misma potencia.

Para hacer un diseño tienes que sacar todas las potencias de tu casa (tv, lavadora, luces, etc) y hacer un grafico por meses ( toma como referencia tus cuentas de luz) y toma el mes mas malo (donde pagaste mas). Despues de esto empezar a ver materiales y sus especificaciones.

Ojala te haya ayudado en algo, para que tengas presente todas esas cosas

PD: se me olvido, la inclinacion de la placa es importantisima, debe estar a un angulo de: Latitud + 15°


----------



## JOSIAN (Ene 17, 2010)

hola hermano buenas tardes yo tambien ando buscando hacer algo parecido para alimentar un apartamento de 4 habitaciones 2 baños sala comedor cocina con un consumo propedio de 1400 kw/h que es el consumo mas alto registrado en un mes por el apto donde vivo, en  el hay una nevera, 11 bombillos de 22w, 3 tv, 2pcs, lavadora, 3 A/A (6,8,14 BTU respectivamente) y como actualmente hay racionamiento energetico en mi pais me parece muy viablñe este tipo de sistemas ademas aunque su costo de implementacion son elevados su beneficio a mediano y largo plazo son excelentes recordemos que la vida util de un panel solar promedio es de 25-30 años lo cual permite redcuperar su costo y reducir ampliamente las facturas electricas  gracias .

ademas tenemos que empezar a utilizar fuentes de energias ecologicas con el fin de preservar nuestro medio ambiente y contrarestar los efectos del calentamiento global producto de los gases de efcto invernadero


----------



## fernandob (Ene 17, 2010)

la energia solar es por hoy solo viable en lugares remotos o para usos especiales.

No sirve para un hogar, bueno, me refiero a transformar la luz en electricidad.
por que , de dia, con una buena ventana el sol es el indiscutible ganador.

asi que , aclarando que lo que quieren es transformar la luz de el sol en electricidad hoy dia es viable solo en lugares donde no hay tendido de cables y se necesita una cantidad de energia baja.

si tienes una casa y un buen rio: usas un molino y alternador.

si no tienes nada y solo necesitas alimentar un transmisor, o un equipo de bajo consumo ahi va la energia solar.

por otro lado, querer "hacer negocio" con ella ,siempre los fabricantes de dichos paneles estaran adelantados a cualquier consumidor.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 18, 2010)

MrJoe: No te lo han dicho pero tienes otras alternativas, las microcentrales hidraulicas y los biodigestores. Si dispones de un recurso hidrico cercano (un rio), puedes obtener energia con este. En mi pais, hay casas rurales (llamadas fincas) que generan su electricidad con microcentrales.

Tambien se puede aprovechar los residuos organicos de vacas, cerdos, gallinas para obtener metanol y con este se puede calentar agua y/o generar electricidad. Salu2.


----------



## rocabriales (Ene 21, 2010)

Olvidalo, la tecnologia actual de celdas solares no permite producir mucha potencia, lastima, buscale por otro lado, las fantasias de casas o auto solares todavia estan muy lejos de la realidad.


----------

